

Kleiner Perkins Has Invested in a Startup to Improve Battery Power by 300% - salem
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/11/kleiner-perkins-has-invested-in-a-stealth-startup-to-improve-battery-power-by-300-says-moores-law-is-running-out-of-steam/

======
salem
Maybe this is it? [http://green.autoblog.com/2012/10/31/calbattery-working-
on-3...](http://green.autoblog.com/2012/10/31/calbattery-working-on-300-mile-
li-ion-batteries-at-greatly-reduc/)

